# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  The Dreams

## une jam Z...

Sapo degjova grupin "The Dreams" tek fajtori dhe me lane shume mbresa. Kishin me te vertete disa kenge te arrira. A ka ndonjeri ndonje info rreth tyre dhe ne se a mund gjendet CD e tyre ne NYC?

flm

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje ....Z..!!

Une di se ata The Dreams jane nga Tirana...me shume nuk di...!!


shnet

----------


## une jam Z...

Epo ce do qe u ndane dreqin.
Thone qe njeri prej tyre ka Side po hajde besoju thashethemeve.

----------


## leonora

Asnje njeri nga ata nuk ka side per kete jam e sigurte por nga karakteret e ndryshme ma merr mendja u ndane. E une u merzita shume pasi ata jane my favorite group.

----------


## ^AngeL^

The Dreams per kenge nuk i kendoje dhe aq bukur
por te lexosh tekstet e tyre te lene pa mend sa te bukura jane
por i kan shum kenge te bukura

por per tekste jane me te bukura te kti grupi The Drams

----------


## fierakja_xxx

Me hapin barkun.Mire ja ben 2die4 qe i shan

----------


## Enkela B.

me pelqen si grup, shume te mire...

vdes per kengen e fundit apo te parafundit
'nuk dua ta di' hmmmm

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Tung të gjithëve,

The Dreams janë duke depërtuar shumë në Top-Listat e Prishtinës me këngën më të re "Nuk dua ta di" - bashkëpunim i tyre me A.N.D.Y. DJ të Top-Albania Radio.
Mua repi nuk më pëlqen fort, por kjo këngë me të vërtetë e bukur.

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## serenata

Ja nje nga kenget e mia te preferuara te Grupit "The Dreams".

                          "ENDRRA"

Prapë më del në ëndërr 
Si një serenatë 
Dhe mi turbullon mendimet 
E filloj shkruaj prapë 
I them me këngë 
Ato që s'them dot me fjalë 
Kjo zemra ime e vogel 
Paska filluar të hedhë vaj. 

Kur në autostradën e jetës 
Ti do jesh me mua 
Kurrë une te mendoj
Se vetëm ty të dua 
Në qoftë se kënga ime 
Të pëlqen sadopak 
Më jep një të buzëqeshur 
Që të kendoj prapë. 

Të këndoj e të harroj 
Mallin që kam për ty 
Më çon në tjetër botë 
Kur më sheh me ata sy 
Në qoftë se zemra jote 
Ka pak vend për mua 
Mbaje pakëz hapur 
Sepse unë të dua.

Te dua ty 
Megjithe qenien time,
Keto fjale te embla
Dalin nga zemra ime 
Kur sme degjove fjalen
Me le ne trishtim
E zemra e dashuruar
Pret me padurim. 

Eci nëpër rrugë 
E këmbët s'dinë ku shkojnë 
Dhe përplasjet e njerëzve 
Veç më çorjentojnë 
E ndjej se të kam pranë dhe provoj 
Kujtime që më nxisin, më ndihmojnë 

Dua të kaloj natën atje ku s'ka njeri 
Në rrugën e pafund vetëm unë dhe ti 
Dua të ti prek flokët e të puth në sy 
Atë që ma desh zemra e gjeta tek ty.

----------


## La rondine

Textin e "Nuk dua tja di"e ka njeri??????

----------


## Flava

E keni degjuar kengen e re? "Nuk dua t'a di", eshte me te vertet e lezetshme! Ciao

----------


## La rondine

Textin po kerkojme neve Flava,e di ti e? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Ja dhe titulli i kenges..Une te dua ne krahe te rilinde sa here vdes
te te kem naten e mire te te kem miremengjes
Por ti nuk mund ta dish,une nuk dua ta di...2x
Une te dua nga larg te me prekesh vetmine
Te te ndjej mungesen te te ndjej pranine
por une nuk dua tja di,ti nuk duhet ta dish.
ref
Nuk dua ta di se sa shume me mungon 
as qe ora ne mure ne cdo rrahje renkon
nese nuk jam aty kur ti enderron
une nuk dua ta di cmendim nga gjumi te zgjon.2x
Mos me rri me prane nese fryme nuk marr
ti je engjell i arte ndresa une jam zjarr
nuk dua te djeg sepse ti je jete.
Mos me thuaj me fal,falja seshte per ty
une nuk mundem te shof lot pendese ne sy
dhe kur me mendon ti ,jo nuk dua ta di
ref 
Nuk dua ta di se sa shume me mungon 
as qe ora ne mure ne cdo rrahje renkon
nese nuk jam aty kur ti enderron
une nuk dua ta di cmendim nga gjumi te zgjon....

----------


## Gangsta_zone

Kisha i pytje per fieraken se tema ishte a te a keni nai informacion per the dreams edhe si duket ti pelqen 2die4 nuk eshte nevoja me na thone na hapin barkun se kane dale para 2die4 edhe kenget qe ato kendojn nuk jane njisoj me sa di une se 2die4 kendojn rap anyway,per menimin tim the drems-at nuk jane te shume keq
                                                                                    peace

----------


## Jonian

*The Dreams: Ju tregojme endrren tone

"Nuk dua ta di". Si lindi kenga hit qe ndezi diskotekat dhe pushtoi Tiranen. Historia e grupit muzikor shqiptar me te kerkuar per momentin. Dhe sekretet e secilit prej tyre. Nga netet pa gjume e deri tek vajzat qe duan.*

nga Iva Tico



Grupi The Dreams

Dikur, tre djem e kishin pagezuar grupin e tyre "The dreams". Ishin ende shtatembedhjete vjecare, por kishin mundur te realizonin gjithcka qe moshataret e tyre as nuk guxonin ta enderronin. Kishin kapur majat e suksesit dhe prekur qiellin me dore. Vajzat e bukura neper diskoteka i shihnin gjate gjithe kohes, por ata, "dreams"-at nuk pranonin te shoqeroheshin me gjithkend.

Tre djemte, Flori, Soni dhe Erjosti kishin shoqerine e tyre, miqte e muzikes me te cilet kalonin pastaj dhe oret neper klube apo disko. Nje nder ta ishte edhe Ermali. Kalonte ore te tera me djemte e grupit qe tashme ishin bere te famshem, merrte pjese ne aktivitete ku ata ishin te ftuar dhe ndiqte nderkohe suksesin e tyre. Pa e marre me mend se do te ishte shume e afert koha, kur fama e grupit do niste te venitej dhe se do t'i takonte pikerisht atij ta nxirrte nga harresa per t'i rikthyer serish lavdine dhe triumfin. Madje ne permasa shume me te medha se me pare.

Kur Flori u largua nga "The Dreams", shumekush mendoi se koha e grupit te adoleshenteve perendoi njehere e pergjithmone. Flori nisi karrieren si solist, duke qene gjithmone ne hijen e asaj qe kishte lene pas. Te gjithe e njihnin si "djali qe kishte qene me "The Dreams". Kurse per grupin nuk u degjua me te flitej. Nuk ishte e veshtire te besohej qe edhe ai te kish patur fatin e dhjetra grupeve te tjere te ngjashem, qe bejne nje apo dy kenge te bukura dhe ndahen, prishen derisa zhduken per fare. Gojet e liga e komentuan pikerisht ne kete menyre largimin e Florit. Suksesi u ka turbulluar mendjen adoleshenteve, mes tyre kane nisur xhelozite, qejfmbetjet, inatet... dhe ndoshta Flori ishte larguar pikerisht per kete, qe te tregonte se pa te "The dreams" nuk mund te ekzistonin.

Do te kalonin plot dy vjet, kur Erjosti dhe Soni, dy te mbeturit e grupit, do te vendosnin te thyenin harresen qe i kish mbuluar. Duhet te gjenin dhe dike tjeter, me besimin se ishin ende te afte te ringjallnin imazhin e dikurshem. Atehere u kujtuan per shokun e tyre Ermalin. Rreth nje vit pasi Ermali iu bashkua dyshes se mbetur, "The dreams" vendosi te provonte serish fatin ne nje skene te madhe, ne festivalin "Kenga magjike". Kenga e tyre "Vij nga larg" u pelqye, por shfaqja e tyre ne publik nuk pati jehonen dhe zhurmen qe ata kishin enderruar. Triumfi do te vinte vetem pak kohe me pas. "The Dreams" do te mbulohej nga suksesi pikerisht diten e Shen e Valentinit, me 14 shkurt 2003. Kur Top Albania Radio, transmetoi per here te pare kengen e tyre, "Nuk dua ta di". 

"Nuk dua ta di", kenga qe i beri te famshem "dreams"-at, ka edhe ajo nje histori te rralle. Lindi brenda nje nate. U shkrua, kompozua, kendua e regjistrua vetem ne disa ore ankthi pas mesnates. Ata qe i njohin nuk kane asnje medyshje kur tregojne se te tre djemte nuk jane kurrsesi shembull i korrekteses dhe programimit. Te shperndare ne gjithfare punesh dhe marrinash, e kishin lene prodhimin e kengeve per diten e fundit. Ne 14 shkurt ishte pese vjetori i krijimit te Top Albanias. Po ate mbremje grupi do te pershendeste koncertin e "Luna Pop". Per kete duhej nje kenge e re, por deri ne mbremjen e dates 13 nuk ishte hedhur asnje note e nuk ishte shkruar asnje varg. Vetem ne mbremje vone, te tre djemte dhe Andy DJ, u ulen seriozisht ne studion e regjistrimit. Ermali kompozoi vijen muzikore. Pastaj moren ne telefon mikeshen e tyre Ditila, studente ne Paris, vajzen qe ka bere te gjitha tekstet e kengeve te tyre. I kenduan me "lalala" vijen melodike te kenges dhe i thane se u duhej urgjent nje tekst. Ne nje kohe rekord teksti mberriti nga Parisi me mesazhe ne celular. Vetem ne dy pas mesnate filloi puna me regjistrimin, orkestrimin e bere nga Andy dhe montimin e tekstit me muziken. Ne oren 8 te mengjesit, kamera e televizionit Top Chanel qe transmetonte direkt se c'po ndodhte ne radion qe festonte ditelindjen, hyri ne studion e regjistrimit. Aty u shfaqen kater djelmosha te pergjumur qe thane se sapo kishin regjistruar kengen me te re te "The dreams". Kenga u transmetua per here te pare po ate dite ne programin "Nje kenge per ty". E pabesueshme! Plot tridhjetegjashte telefonata kerkuan te degjonin perseri "Nuk dua ta di". "Vetem ne ate moment e kuptuam se kenga e re do te pelqehej", tregon Ermali. Vetem ne ate moment ata kuptuan se motorri i "The dreams" ishte rindezur.

Edhe kur e kuptuan se kishin bere nje kenge qe do te pelqehej, djemte e grupit nuk e besonin kurre se per muaj te tere ajo do te shnderrohej ne mit te adoleshenteve. Do te degjohej kudo dhe do te kercehej ne gjithe pub-et e diskotekat. "Nuk dua ta di", filloi t'i bente tre djemte cdo dite e me te kerkuar, ftesat per koncerte erdhen duke u rritur, kurse portreti i tyre filloi te behej gjithmone e me i njohur. Nuk kane bere ende ndonje koncert recital ku ata te kendojne gjate gjithe kohes, por tashme nuk kane lene qytet te Shqiperise, stadium apo pallat sporti pa kenduar. Si momentin me te bukur kujtojne ndeshjen Shqiperi- Rusi ne Shkoder, kur stadiumi i mbushur plot e perplot me tifoze kendonte "Nuk dua ta di". Ishte nje moment qe i siguroi tre djemte se kenga e tyre nuk peqehej vetem nga adoleshentet, por edhe nga nje publik me i gjere. Ndersa ne te njejten kohe kuptuan se vec fansave te shumte, ishin shtuar edhe ata qe nuk e shihnin me sy te mire lavdine e tyre. Kryesisht kengetaret me te vjeter, ata qe kishin kenduar qe atehere kur keta "20 vjecaret e sotem ishin ende ne pelena". Kane degjuar madje edhe te thone: "kur u bene dhe keta spurdhjaket e vegjel". "Spurdhjaket" mendojne se e gjithe kjo eshte thjesht ceshtje xhelozie. "Ne fitojme dhjete fishin e tyre neper koncerte", thone "dreams"-at. Eshte koha e tyre e arte, cdokush qe organizon koncerte, mendon qe t'i kete. Duke paguar ata, e ka publikun te siguruar.

Te fitosh para, te jesh i famshem, te adhurohesh nga femrat kur je dicka mbi 20 vjec, ka edhe rrezikun me vete. Eshte historia e shkruar ne libra apo e treguar ne filma e dhjetra grupeve te famshem ne bote. Djelmosha te rinj qe suksesi i deh, i shkeput nga toka, i bene te ndihen zota dhe pastaj... "Dreams"-ave u duket se nuk jane bere dhe aq mendjemedhenj ne keta tre muaj te shperthimit te tyre. Nuk jane sigurisht ata te meparshmit, por ama "nuk kemi marre per kot", thone ata. Jane te entusiazmuar sigurisht, ka momente ku u duket se gjithcka po ndodh jashte tyre. Pastaj shpejt u duhet te kthehen me kembe ne toke. E kane kuptuar se s'mund te mjaftohen vetem me suksesin, mbi te gjitha duhet te punojne. Dhe punes i dedikojne shume gjera, pa harruar te permendin se jane edhe te perkedhelurit e fatit. Nderkohe qe shume grupe djemsh ne Tirane perpiqen me kot te behen te famshem, emri i "Top Albanias", duket se u ka hapur cdo rruge. Suksesin mbi te gjitha e ndiejne tek vajzat. Jane ato qe rendin te parat sapo degjohet se ata do te kendojne ne ndonje koncert. Jane ato qe i ndalojne per autografe, apo qe ju fusin ne xhep numrat e telefonit. "Deri tani nuk i kam telefunuar asnjeres dhe nuk kam ndermend ta bej ndonjehere", thote Ermali. I pelqen qe femrat ta duan, porse nuk i shkon mendja qe te perfitoje nga fama e tij per te zene ndonje te dashur. Per te, nuk ka lindur ende ajo femer qe do t'i lidhe kembet. Nese mes atyre vajzave do te ishte ndonje elegante, tip sportiv dhe me shume humor, me floket si te Avrile Lavigne e qe do te kercente bukur, atehere po qe do t'ia merrte mendjen Ermalit. Kurse Erjosti, eshte krejt ndryshe. Hidhet nga njera dege ne tjetren, "tip don zhuani", sic e quajne dy miqte e grupit. Soni eshte me i qendrueshmi. Me i vogli, vetem 20 vjec, ka kaq kohe qe eshte i dashuruar me Isian, aq sa emrin e saj e ka gdhendur si tatuazh ne pellembe. E ka aty per fare, ashtu sic shpreson se do te zgjase dhe kjo lidhje.

Por cili eshte me i suksesshmi me vajzat? "Jam une", thote Ermali me te madhe. Modestine nuk e njeh. Vajzat e shoqeve te mamase, te cilat i dergojne cdo dite CD qe ai t'i firmose, ia perkedhelin sedren vazhdimisht. 

Jo vetem atij. Krejt grupi ndjehet i perkedhelur gjate gjithe kohes. Djemte ndiejne se jane ne qender te vemendjes. Nderkohe qe ndoshta nuk do te jetojne gjithmone si pjese e "The Dreams". Ermali, lideri i grupit nderkaq eshte me fatlumi. Ka fatin te jete pjese e stafit te "Select", nje nga programet me te ndjekura te adoleshenteve. Por Ermali eshte me i privilegjuar edhe persa i takon shkollimit. Pa u shkeputur per asnje vit nga shkolla, tani ndjek Akademine e Arteve per kanto. 

Kurse miqte e tij te grupit jane me pak te stabilizuar. Soni ende nuk e ka filluar shkollen e larte, por gjithsesi shpreson te mund te studioje per drame apo regji. Kurse Erjosti mendon te ndjeke nje rruge krejt te ndryshme me ate te artit, agrobiznesin.

Aktualisht, qe te dy vec grupit nuk kane asnje impenjim tjeter. Gjate kohes qe Ermali punon ne televizion ata enden rrugeve. Nuk kane ndonje lokal a pub te preferuar ku mund te gjenden. Kur dalin per jete nate, zakonisht pijne leng molle, nese duan alkool zgjedhin xhinin. Po te pine me teper se dy gota, atehere behen krej tape. Erjosti eshte ai qe pi me teper, kurse Soni preferon Coca- cola. Ermali dhe Erjosti nuk kane paraqitje dhe aq te shfrenuar, jane adoleshente terheqes qe veshin rrobat e "Free Wave", ne skene dhe ne rruge, kurse Soni eshte pak me ndryshe. Eshte ca ekstremist, i pelqen te vendose nje "piercing" ne vetull apo te ndryshoje ngjyren e flokeve, gje qe sipas tij vjen "ngaqe jam artist". Ermali eshte me karagjozi i grupit, i pelqen te tallet, hera- heres i ve dhe shoket ne pozite, po aq i ben. Soni eshte me fjalepake dhe ato para se t'i shqiptoje mundohet t'i zgjedhe, aq sa shokeve u duket se po degjojne fjalimin e ndonje politikani. Kurse Erjosti eshte shembull i moskorrekteses. Nuk e ka per gje qe te shkoje ne nje koncert pikerisht ne momentin e fundit, atehere kur miqte e tij kane filluar te tremben se mos ai nuk vjen fare. Eshte kaq i qete, sa nuk mund te beje gje tjeter vecse t'ua ngreje edhe me teper nervat te tjereve.

Por miqve te grupit, nervat u bien shpejt kur mendojne per skenen. Vetem me te nuk tallen dot. Nuk mund te zhgenjejne kurrsesi ata qe blejne CD-te e rendin neper koncerte. Per me teper tani qe jane duke realizuar albumin e tyre te pare, me dymbedhjete kenge te reja. Vec Andy DJ, me orkestrimet ka punuar edhe Genti Lako. Djemte duken te kenaqur. Sidomos per nja tre kenge qe sipas Ermalit jane ku e ku me te bukura se "Nuk dua ta di". 

"Atehere do ta shihni se c'do behet neper disko", thote ai. Te jene bere mendjemedhenj? E kush nuk do te behej ne vend te tyre!

----------


## thugish

o burazer po ti se ke pasur durim te shkruash ter ket ***?
asnjeri nuk e ka lexuar deri tani!

The Dreams jane kot biles edhe tekstet nuk i shkruajn vet por i shkruan nje grua tjeter,
per rap jan *** fare. Ai flori e ka pak zerin te bukur(po ta krahasosh me Britney Spears dhe christina aguilera)
ne Tiran thone qe ai eshte pedro i deklaruar, biles e la dhe grupin e Dreams se nuk po shihte me enderra te bukura dhe u bashkua me WSFF( e spelluar" West Side F****** Family)

Por e di qe asnjeri ketu nuk ka se  si ti permend per keq grupin time te preferuar 2die4, po eshte e vertet qe instrumentalet e albumit te fundit ishin te marra nga 2pac, biles edhe emri i grupit eshte marre nga nje tatuazh qe Imadhi, e i ndjeri 2pac kishte ne gjoksin e djatht, por duhet te degjoni albumin e ri( it's off the hook)

nje sondash i shpejt "
cili nga grupet me posht mendoni qe eshte me koti?
1.Dreams
2.2farm
3.one life
4. rino ritem
5.hijet

personalisht mendoj se jan qe te gjith te siperpermendurit pervec te fundit fare,
jipni mendimin(jo se ndonjerit i intereson)

----------


## Jonian

Po jo bre byrazer se nuk u marrosa te shkruaj gjithe kete pacavure per The Dreams. E pashe ne nje reviste dhe Copy-Paste andej.

----------


## dora

dhe drimes jane numri 1
mua me pelqen shume njeri nga ata qe e auajn flori eshte fanatastik.dhe sa per 2die4 te hapin barkun jane te shpifm.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

lolz dora nuk behet fjala per bukuri ketu yllo kjo eshte tema MUZIKES jo e Sintetikes ! 
Ciao!

P.S Ti mendon se Flori eshte i bukur? ok saper dieni miku doli Pederarst i deklarum!  eheheh c`te ben fama ndonjher! 
Shnet

----------


## ashtu siç jam

London girl flm per tekstet qe i pelqen. Jeni drejtperdrejt me ate qe ben tekstet e "the dreams" dhe qe ka bere edhe tekstin e kenges se fundit "Nuk dua ta di". Nuk i njoh 2die 4 dhe nuk dua te bej asnje koment ne lidhje me ta. Pak me intereson. Nuk kam qellim jete te merrem me sharjet e te tjereve ne tekstet e mia dhe çunat po ashtu nuk kane qellim jete te merren me thashetheme ne kenge. Ka kush merret me keto ne Shqiperi, mes gjithe te papuneve, gazetareve dhe politikaneve. Sa per informacion per ata qe donin te dinin diçka, rreth the dreams: I njoh qe femije, jemi rritur bashke, dhe asnjeri nga ata nuk eshte me Side pa merak. Dhe uroj qe jo ata po asnje mos e kete kete fatkeqesi. Megjithese gojet e keqija jane mesuar te flasin. As mjeket nuk jane te autorizuar te flasin mbi analizat e pacienteve, habitem nga e dine gjendjen shendetesore njerezit qe nuk i njohin. Megjithate, grupi vazhdon dhe Flori  eshte shkeputur per t'u bere solist. Shkojne shume mire me njeri-tjetrin, dhe une vazhdoj te bashkepunoj me te dyja palet. Dhe nuk jam grua, por vajze. Kurre nuk ka thene ndonjeri nga ata te kunderten per sa kam degjuar dhe lexuar intervistat. Faleminderit per vleresimin qe keni bere per kengen e fundit, e verteta eshte qe une akoma nuk e kam degjuar te perfunduar, vetem ne telefon. Fatkeqesisht kam nje vit qe jam larg. London girl urime per poezite qe shkruan, sinqerisht jane shume te bukura dhe do ishe shume e suksesme ne tekste kengesh. Fakti qe punoj me ta nuk me pengon te respektoj shijet e njerezve, qofshin keto edhe te ndryshme apo te kunderta nga te miat. Te pakten ketu njerezit kam mundesine t'i shoh me ate çfare mendojne vertete. Ndoshta nuk do te kisha dale kurre kaq hapur po te mos me vriste fakti qe njerezit flasin per jete personale te te tjereve pa i njohur. E di qe nuk eshte faji i askujt prej jush ketu sepse jam e bindur qe edhe ju me te degjuar i keni gjerat. Vetem mos i besoni te gjitha çfare thuhen per personat publike, po te ishit ju ne vendin e tyre, (jo te the dreams, po kujtdo tjeter qe njihet,) do e shikonit se si funksionon vorbulla e thashethemeve.  Gjithe te mirat te gjitheve. Dhe ne keto kushte ju uroj nje jete pa komplikime te ketij lloji. Mirupafshim.

----------

